# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Silly Flourish and Flourish Iron question



## Occult (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok well I finally got my bottles of the two ferts, but I'm not quite sure how to dose them. And I'm not talking in terms of how many ml's either.

According to the bottles, there's supposed to be some sort of dispenser included, by I don't see it. And it says the cap is 5ml, but that's a bit too much for my 29gal. So what can I use to dispense the two ferts? Any help to this excruciatingly hard question would be apprecaited


----------



## Occult (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok well I finally got my bottles of the two ferts, but I'm not quite sure how to dose them. And I'm not talking in terms of how many ml's either.

According to the bottles, there's supposed to be some sort of dispenser included, by I don't see it. And it says the cap is 5ml, but that's a bit too much for my 29gal. So what can I use to dispense the two ferts? Any help to this excruciatingly hard question would be apprecaited


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Do you have any extra syringes that come with test kits? They work great - just make sure it's clean first.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I noticed the same thing the first time that I bought these ferts. If you open them though, there is usually a little pipette inside. My flourish had one and my flourish iron didn't.

George


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

*Slowly* squeeze the bottle and the pipette should float up.

Alex


----------



## Occult (Jun 29, 2003)

Still can't find any thing that resembles a pipette. Just to clarify I bought the 500ml of flourish iron, and the 2L of the flourish.


What tests kits are you using? None of mine came with syringes.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I bought the big bottle and the pipelette was taped to the handle. I'm reminded of this every time I pick it up. Sticky handle.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a 2L of Potassium and a 2L of Iron, both of which say they come with a pipette, neither of which did.


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> What tests kits are you using? None of mine came with syringes.


A Red Sea pH, Salifert NH3/NH4, NO2, NO3, and a Tetra Master Kit all came with syringes ranging in size from 1 mL to 10 mL.

I think you can buy just a syringe from a pharmacy/drug store or maybe a vet office. I don't know for sure but, they can't be more than a couple of bucks.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

The pipette should be inside the bottle....FWIW I dose my 20 with 5ml(Florish) every 2~3 days. 

some conversions:
1tsp = 5ml
1/2tsp = 2.5ml
1/4tsp = 1.25ml
1/8tsp = .625ml

Hope that helps
Fred


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

With the 2L bottles the pipette is taped to the handle. Many times in shipping and storage, and even due to idiots that steal them, the pipette is missing from the 2L bottles when they reach the end user. All other sizes should have the pipette in the bottle. But due to my hatred of fishing around for the damn things I went down to the local scientific supply house and bought 100 of them.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

I never really liked the pipettes that come with the Flourish stuff and whenever I get a new bottle the first thing I do is throw them away









You can get these plastic syringes at your local pharmacy that have 1ml graduations printed right on them that make measuring very easy. I always felt like I was guessing a bit with the pipettes.

Dave


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i only got pipettes in the little (250ml) bottles. probably stolen off of the other ones. you can guesstimate with your 5ml cap for now. you don't need to be super exact since if you over-dose, water changes will keep the levels down. i'd recommend getting a good syringe though and ignore the stupid plastic pipettes anyway.

JP


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Gee. I guess I'm the only one who loves those little pipettes--especially the longer ones that used to come in the 500 ml. bottles of Prime. I have a whole stash of them, I use them to feed fry; they work great, and they don't cost me anything extra. I'm glad I saved as many of them as I did--the last two bottles of Prime I bought didn't have pipettes in them. Either SeaChem's assembly line has gotten careless or they're not including them anymore. I use a milliliter flask to add Prime in all my larger tanks, and for adding fertilizers, but I still use the appropriate number of squirts from the pipette in the smaller ones. Obviously, though, I wouldn't use them for precise measuring.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Vicki,
I like em to dose my phosphates(Fleet Enema) .5ml gives me ~1ppm P. For every thing else it is measuring spoons.

Fred


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

Did you try pouring the contents of the bottle into a clean glass container? If the pipettes were put in with the "bubble" end up, they might not be able to float to the top. Even with the bubble end down (and the pipette empty), the pippete will get stuck sometimes.


----------



## Occult (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the great tips. I tried emptying out the bottle in another container but still no luck.

All well, I'll guess I'll just use the measuring spoons till I get around to get a syringe. Thanks for the conversion table.


----------

